

Google now offering ISP services but only to the KS City Area? Is this Legit? - AEDELGOD
http://fiber.google.com/about/

======
sbuccini
I must be misinterpreting your question, because I'm pretty sure Google has
already begun its fiber rollout, and that they have already hooked up users
into their system. I thought this was pretty well known knowledge in this
community, so I must be misunderstanding your question.

~~~
AEDELGOD
I apologize, I've been deployed for the last 9 months, so this was all news to
me, if it was discussed before 9 months, then I'm really sorry for being out
of the loop for so long lol.

~~~
sbuccini
No worries, I didn't mean to come across as pretentious. Answer to your
question: yes, Google has become an ISP but only in this geographic area.

